# a few quest.. b4 i go fishing



## chieu (Oct 20, 2006)

i live in Nj and im planning to go surf fishing either in brigintine or longport.

i wanted to know :

1. i went to the asian supermarket and i saw the had fish like frozen butter fish and mackerel, could i use them for bait they look kinda big lol
2. i also saw some frozen artic surf clam, and muscles at the market can i also use them at bait
3. can i just buy frozen shrimp and use it as bait.
4. what size circle hooks should i use i have 7/0 but they look kinda small.
5.what is chunk fishing ''Chunking''

if anyone could answe the questions it would be helpful

thanks,


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey chieu*

First welcome to the family. 

The answer to your first 3 questions is yes. 

7/0 circle are just fine. You can bump up to an 8/0 if ya want to. 

"chunking" is using chunks of bait instead of fillets or the whole fish.


----------

